# How you can draw a Doric Column in eCabinets



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will show you how I drew a fluted Doric column in eCabinets.
Here is the link to check it out.

https://youtu.be/u8UchVTl2lQ


----------

